# Wohin im Oktober?



## MikeHawk (20. August 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

da mein Sommerurlaub leider nicht zu realisieren war möchte ich mit meiner besseren Hälfte eine Woche im Oktober verreisen.

Um ein Paar denkanstöße zu sammeln wollte ich einfach mal fragen wo ihr unter folgenden Rahmenbedingungen hinfahren würdet?

- Budget 500 pro Person
- Es sollte dort schon noch warm sein (min. 18-20°)
- Angeln sollte möglich sein (min. 70% der Zeit)
- Kein Zielfisch, ob Fluss, See oder Meer ist egal (Gerät für alle Szenarien ist vorhanden

Ich freue mich auf einige antworten


----------



## Seele (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Mit 500 wirst dich aber recht schwer tun. Da bleibt dir nur das nähere Umland. Allein Maut und Spritpreise fressen da einiges auf. 
Ich hoffe im Oktober noch auf schönes Wetter und bin deshalb in D geblieben, auch da gibts schöne Gewässer und Pensionen. Hatten erst den Po geplant aber da wirds halt einiges teurer und anstrengender.


----------



## MikeHawk (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Kann noch dazu sagen das wir recht Anspruchslos sind, selbst ein Campingplatz würde uns reichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Nimm 1000/Person und lass die Frau zu Hause................

Ich seh das wie Seele:
Wenns warm sein soll, ists irgendwo im Süden, da wirds mit 500/Person/Woche mehr als eng..

Ausfahrten, Guiding etc. kannste da gleich ganz abschminken..


----------



## MikeHawk (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Problem ist das Frauchen gerne angeln möchte aber noch keinen Schein besitzt. Aber Danke schonmal für eure Vorschläge.

Boot, Guidung und so ein Kram ist eig. nicht nötig.


----------



## Windelwilli (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Wie wäre es mit Dänemark? 
Bucht euch auf Als oder Langeland ein Ferienhaus und dazu ein Boot. Und dann schön gemütlich auf Platte angeln.
Deine Frau braucht keinen Schein (nur den dänischen käuflichen) und Spaß macht auch.
Und euer Budget passt allemal.


----------



## Schneidi (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Dann pack doch einfach dein angelsach ins auto, fahr richtung südeuropa und zelte. Evtl. Gibts ja in südeuropa länder mit dem jedermanmsrecht. Kammst dich ja dahingehend mal informieren. Dann entfallen sogar kosten für campingplätze.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*



> Problem ist das Frauchen gerne angeln möchte aber noch keinen Schein besitzt.



Da bleibt dann wirklich nur, raus aus Deutschland!
Frankreich, Benelux Länder sind da am naheliegendsten.

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Ich würde an den Ebro fahren, und zwar unter weitgehender Umgehung mautpflichtiger Strassen. Wanderkarte kaufen, um Zuwegungen zu finden, und am Wasser campen.


----------



## MikeHawk (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Dänemark wäre eig schön. Kenne ich mich auch ein wenig aus. Man muss halt abstriche bei der Temperatur machen.


Wie siehts in Gl. Aalbo aus? Ist das Angeln (mit Boot) aussichtsreich?


----------



## Stulle (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

In Spodsbjerg und bagenkop giebt es Campingplätze wobei der im Süden viel für Angler bereit hält und auch meines Wissens nach billiger ist. Ich würde immer den großen belt bevorzugen wenn dir die urbane Infrastruktur nicht wichtiger ist als angeln. In Nyborg/fynshoved giebt es auch noch Campingplätze von denen man schnell an angelstellten gelangt, wobei Nyborg für Anfänger am besten ist


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ich würde an den Ebro fahren, und zwar unter weitgehender Umgehung mautpflichtiger Strassen. Wanderkarte kaufen, um Zuwegungen zu finden, und am Wasser campen.



darf man dort am Wasser campen? Oder ist es verboten, wird aber geduldet bzw. gibt kein Ärger?


----------



## MikeHawk (20. August 2014)

*Langeland/Als oder Aalbo im Okt.?*

Ok, grad mal mit der Dame gequatscht.

Es sieht aus als würde es auf Dänemark hinaus laufen.

Zur Auswahl stehen also
-Langeland
-Als
-Gl. Aalbo

Was denkt ihr wäre da am sinnvollsten. Bei Langeland habe ich immer angst das man evtl. wegen dem Wetter und der Strömung garnicht zum Angeln kommt. War bis jetzt allerdings auch immer im Juli dort.

Danke & Gruß

PS. ich habe mal den Titel geändert


----------



## racoon (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Bei diesem Budget würde ich ein WoMo mieten und Spanien/Italien heimsuchen.  Wasser mit Fisch gibts dort überall.


----------



## Stulle (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Das budget reich nicht für die womo Miete


----------



## Michael_05er (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Hi,
vielleicht schon zu spät, aber ich hätte Fehmarn ins Rennen geschickt. Deine Freundin kann sich einen Touristen-Schein besorgen und ihr müsstet beide die SH-Fischereiabgabe zahlen, dann könntet ihr in einem tollen Revier auf Meerforellenjagd gehen. Kuttertouren kann man auch machen. Das Wetter ist natürlich Glückssache, aber Fehmarn bezeichnet sich nicht umsonst als "Sonneninsel". Wir waren im März dort und ich konnte eine Woche bei Traumwetter mit der Wathose angeln. Günstig sollte es im Oktober auf jeden Fall sein, wir haben für eine Woche Ferienwohnung mit drei Hunden unter 500 Euro gezahlt. Camping geht auch, ist sicher noch günstiger.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## racoon (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Das budget reich nicht für die womo Miete



Da täusch Dich mal nicht. Der erste Googletreffer teilt mir für die Nebensaison Preise ab 59 Euro/Tag incl 250 KM /Tag mit. 59 *7 ergibt ...

413 Euro. 

Die restlichen knapp 600 Euro reichen für etliche Stellplatzmieten und einige Liter Diesel.


----------



## MikeHawk (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Hey, danke für die Vorschläge. Wie gesagt wird es Dänemark werden. Budget ist mir jetzt scheiss egal  (fast)

Jetzt nurnoch die Frage ob

Langeland, Als oder Aalbo


----------



## Stulle (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Die Vermieter hier liegen deutlich drüber.  Ich mag Langeland am liebsten auch wenn man mal nicht angelt


----------



## chef (20. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Günstig, warm, Angelschein u Erlaubnisschein vor Ort kaufen und los. Doppelzimmer so ab 15 - 20 Euro/Nacht. Essen sehr günstig:

Südost-slowakei, Michalovce Zemplinska Stausee

Ungarn, Theiss See


----------



## MikeHawk (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Danke, ich denke wir werden uns zwischen Langeland und Als entscheiden.


Vor und Nachteile?


----------



## Stulle (21. August 2014)

*AW: Wohin im Oktober?*

Als ist dichter dran wind geschützter und dichter besiedelt. Langeland bietet mehr gute reviere und viele Möglichkeiten birgt aber die Gefahr eines total Ausfalls


----------

